# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Colectivos ecologistas, pescadores piden la intervención del Defensor del Pueblo...

## NoRegistrado

...para que se ponga fin a la suelta de peces de granja a los ríos madrileños.




> Diversos colectivos han remitido un informe a la oficina del Defensor del Pueblo
> solicitando su intervención, ante la Consejería de Medio Ambiente, para que se esta
> Administración revise la gestión que lleva a cabo en los ríos madrileños y aplique criterios
> científicos y de conservación que permita recuperar el patrimonio público fluvial,
> entregado en estos momentos a sociedades privadas de pescadores. Los tramos mejor
> conservados de los ríos madrileños se siguen utilizando para efectuar sueltas de grandes
> cantidades de truchas alóctonas, de origen comercial que están contribuyendo a la
> desaparición de los últimos ejemplares de las truchas salvajes.
> En la Comunidad de Madrid las sueltas de truchas comerciales, ajenas a nuestras aguas, es una
> ...


http://www.redtajo.es/images/stories...o%20o-2013.pdf

Esto creo que ya se comentó hace poco por aquí.
Hoy mismo me ha acercado a tomar un café con mi hermano y un grupo de pescadores de competición, comentaban el selectivo que se hizo en el Lozoya hace 15 días, con muy malos resultados. el comentario general era que todos los años se sueltan toneladas de truchas de piscifactoría, y que éste año al no haber dinero en la CAM, pero que ni un chavo, no se ha hecho. 
El resultado es que de la trucha fario (en los distintos tramos del Lozoya) queda una cantidad tremendamente escasa, la mayoría han sucumbido a las enfermedades transmitidas por las arco iris y comunes europeas que han sido introducidas en los diversos años en los que se viene haciendo, así como sus alevines han sido diezmados por la depredación de las mismas.
Comentaban también la enorme diferencia con los ríos en León, Asturias, Cuenca, Pirineo, etc... de densidad de población de la fario, altísima en los que únicamente está autorizada la pesca sin muerte. Incluso en el Alto Tajo.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

